# Clearing Ram



## Phil678

I use to have a program on an earlier machine with the ability to empty my RAM with a single click on a tab instantley freeing and speeding up my computer.  Does anyone know of such a program as it was extremely useful to say the least.


----------



## deanj20

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/free-ram-clear.html

Careful though - I wouldn't be surprised if some of those were laced w/ malware/adware/crapware. 

I run a lot of older hardware, and I never have the need to clear my RAM (if I did I would just reboot anyway.) I think you ought to try the steps outlined in my "Slow Computer Rant" and see if that doesn't eliminate your need for RAM-clearing software. 



			
				deanj20 Slow Computer Rant said:
			
		

> The first thing I would do is completely uninstall anything that says Norton or Symantec. It's a _major_ resource hog. Follow the steps in this post, and we'll replace it with something equally effective and less demanding.
> 
> Next, run Malwarebyte's Antimalware in Safe Mode with Networking and remove anything it finds.
> 
> After that, download and install Piriform CCleaner. Run the program, and on the left hand side select Registry. Scan and Fix Issues. Continue scanning for/repairing issues until it doesn't find anymore.
> 
> Then, if you're like 90% of Windows users, you probably have a _ton_ of extra programs starting up automatically when Windows starts up. You can disable unneeded processes from starting up by doing the following:
> Go to Start-->Run-->type in 'msconfig' and hit <enter>
> 
> In the Startup tab, uncheck *everything that you do not need* running in the background at startup and click "Apply." Then, in the Services tab, *check Hide All Microsoft
> Services*, uncheck *everything that you do not need* running in the background at startup and click "Apply." Restart the computer.
> 
> Next, download and run the executable for TrendMicro HijackThis!.
> Press the button labeled "Open the Misc Tools Section". Then check both the check boxes next to the "Generate StartupList Log" button and click the button. Click the button to generate the list, save it and upload it as an attachment to your next post, and I or some other forum member will advise you on what else to disable, if anything.
> Then run HijackThis! in normal mode and post your scan log here and we'll see if there's anything else that needs to be looked at.
> 
> Finally, you can install a free anti-virus to help keep you protected (these aren't nearly as taxing on your memory as Norton). I prefer AVG Free Edition, but I've heard good things about Microsoft Security Essentials as well. Avira AntiVir and Avast! are two more options. Please install *one* of these programs to help keep you virus free.
> 
> After you've done all of these things, please wait until the computer is idle (no programs loading/scanning/etc), and hit ctrl+alt+delete and make note of your CPU usage at the bottom of the popup window.
> 
> *On your next post, please include both the HijackThis! Logs I've requested, your idle CPU usage, any steps you left out, the make/model of your computer, and let us know how your it is running now.*
> 
> Good Luck!


----------



## OvenMaster

I've had excellent success with WinRam Turbo Free: http://majorgeeks.com/download369.html


----------



## FunnelWeb

you could try this vbs. script which is good

Clean Your RAM & Make Your Comp Speed Better

Open  notepad and type

FreeMem=Space(64000000)
and save it as RAMcleaner.vbs [ You should choose the “All Files” option when you save it ]

Of course you can edit the code in the file for a greater “cleaning-progress”.

FreeMem=Space(128000000)

i have tried this and it seems to work o.k


----------



## bkribbs

FunnelWeb said:


> you could try this vbs. script which is good
> 
> Clean Your RAM & Make Your Comp Speed Better
> 
> Open  notepad and type
> 
> FreeMem=Space(64000000)
> and save it as RAMcleaner.vbs [ You should choose the “All Files” option when you save it ]
> 
> Of course you can edit the code in the file for a greater “cleaning-progress”.
> 
> FreeMem=Space(128000000)
> 
> i have tried this and it seems to work o.k



does it matter where you save it? and does it do whatever it does automatically?


----------



## FunnelWeb

> does it matter where you save it?





> and does it do whatever it does automatically?


 you can save it to where you want to on your desktop or my documents, so no to that question, and does it do whatever it does automatically ?? yes!!

i have just done mine and noticed a bit of improvement in my computer, but its up to the individual to try it, i have had no issues while using it!!


----------

